# MBK Feld47 vs Kinu M47 vs Commandante C40 mk3 ?



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello fans of brewed coffee







,

someone on board who is experienced of Feld47, Kinu M47 and C40 mk3 and is able to compare ? An important point is which of these hand grinders is most easy to handle / needs less muscel usage ? I am over 50 years and I don't like sweating.









No, an e grinder is out of the question ! ;-)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Quite a few threads like this use the search function.


----------



## Blackd0g (Apr 24, 2019)

is the Kinu really the one ive hear it mentioned more favorably than any other hand grinder


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

yes, but for the price of 300 GBP


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

This is a good comparison, but doesn't have the Feld47. It does have another Made By Knock grinder though.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Coarser grind and/or darker roast has less resistance. So it kind of depends on your brew method. All of them will be harder to use at espresso ranges. The Kinu M47 I have is pretty effortless at drip setting, but a real chore if I want to do Turkish coffee (would take me ~2 min to grind a single dose).


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

A new Feld 47 takes 150 turns to grind 16g at espresso grind. The burrs are not seasoned yet and it is very very easy to turn, with little resistance. Hausgrind 60 turns but quite tough. Feld 1 110 turns and effort between the 2.

Feld 47 is a chunkier version of the standard Feld but really nice to hold. The longer handle helps and I personally prefer the easier grinding at the expense of more turns as you can build up some fast rpms. Solid grinder


----------

